
What are the platforms where I can download udemy courses for free? - vikaskyadav
I used to download paid udemy courses for free from one platform, now they too are charging fee. I understand that it isn&#x27;t a good practice but I can&#x27;t find such platforms.
======
samueldavid
why would you want to pirate these courses, pirating is not good.

